# new bow



## nockbuster (Oct 17, 2004)

well i got a new bow yesterday . i shot hoyt's , reflex's , and bowtech's and ended up with a martin SE saber . it just fit me better than the others. this thing is smooth - fast - silent - light . it has the tru arc cam system .


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds like you did your homework and bought the bow that fit you the best.....that's the way to do it.


----------

